# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 14.04.2010 - 15.04.2010

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.EggDrop.aod -> c:\documents and settings\efanova\application data\szywo.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.55658, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Flot-E [Trj] )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\documents and settings\даша\application data\microsoft\hemogep.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen1.20298, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-GCF [Trj] )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\application data\microsoft\hemogep.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen1.20298, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-GCF [Trj] )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\ndll.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19832 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.hrr -> c:\windows\system32\winupd01.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.267, BitDefender: Trojan.Inject.VB.AM, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.hsb -> c:\windows\system32\wmicvrts.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.17477, BitDefender: Gen:Heur.Krypt.10, AVAST4: Win32:Flot-C [Trj] )not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.20 -> c:\windows\system32\admdll.dll ( DrWEB: Program.RemoteAdmin.21 )not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.22 -> c:\windows\system32\r_server.exe ( DrWEB: Program.RemoteAdmin.213 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.aays -> c:\users\сергей\csrss.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Rimecud.1, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.ytp -> c:\windows\system32\14.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.8500, AVAST4: Win32:VB-OTV [Drp] )Rootkit.Win32.Bubnix.k -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ldbqstn.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.6990, BitDefender: Gen:Rootkit.Nixoa.1, AVAST4: Win32:Qandr [Rtk] )Rootkit.Win32.Pakes.zo -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ailvlhns.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.18257, BitDefender: Backdoor.Tofsee.Gen, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.Genome.CLU trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Cycler.ozk -> c:\program files\internet explorer\wmpscfgs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLC.Asdas.4, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.APHA, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Delf.aagj -> c:\win_xp\svchost.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Delf-NHP [Trj] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bvsb -> c:\windows\system32\userini.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.6788, BitDefender: Trojan.Spammer.Tedroo.CD, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bvsb -> c:\windows\explorer.exe:userini.exe:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.6788, BitDefender: Trojan.Spammer.Tedroo.CD, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bvsb -> c:\windows\explorer.exe:userini.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.6788, BitDefender: Trojan.Spammer.Tedroo.CD, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Vidro.bj -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\application data\microsoft\zouvokah.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-GCF [Trj] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Vidro.bj -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\application data\microsoft\kyhy.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-GCF [Trj] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Vidro.bm -> c:\users\сергей\appdata\roaming\microsoft\fouwuty.  exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen1.20298, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-GCF [Trj] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Vidro.bm -> c:\users\сергей\appdata\roaming\microsoft\woogedou  kez.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen1.20298, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-GCF [Trj] )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.qli -> c:\windows\system32\qtplugin.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.10781, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.APCF, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Kates.cl -> c:\docume~1\user\locals~1\temp\lkerk.dat ( DrWEB: Trojan.AuxSpy.187, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.PinkBlocker.ame -> c:\documents and settings\all users\systems.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.1212, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.PinkBlocker.anf -> c:\documents and settings\all users\systems.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Trojan.Win32.Agent.drli -> c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:exe.exe:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.7173, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3610127, AVAST4: Win32:Kates-AO [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Agent.droq -> c:\documents and settings\efanova\nrbaje.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tofsee, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3626722, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Agent.droq -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\nepxsn.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tofsee, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3626722, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.dryx -> c:\docume~1\admin\locals~1\temp\brie7433.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.14029, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3638239 )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.apwj -> c:\windows\system32\sshnas21.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Click.983, BitDefender: Trojan.Renos.PDC, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Inject.aoqk -> c:\windows\system32\wodug.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-GCF [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Inject.aoqk -> c:\windows\system32\quooquasoohiqu.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-GCF [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> f:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.663, AVAST4: Win32:Patched-OT [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.VB.adwx -> c:\users\сергей\appdata\roaming\gkewzr.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.267, BitDefender: IRC-Worm.Generic.10514, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.VBKrypt.ia -> c:\windows\system32\12.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.8502, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3600853, AVAST4: Win32:VB-OTY [Drp] )Trojan.Win32.VBKrypt.ib -> c:\windows\system32\21.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.9813 )Trojan.Win32.VBKrypt.ib -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-4993427814-2195958817-941014816-1083\wmfcgr.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.9813 )Trojan.Win32.VBKrypt.ib -> c:\windows\system32\78.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.9813 )Trojan.Win32.VB.zos -> c:\documents and settings\user\seikur.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.33033, BitDefender: Trojan.VB.Chinky.Y, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.VB.IH worm, AVAST4: Win32:VB-OEK [Wrm] )Trojan.Win32.Vrdapi.j -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\atapidrv.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Rootkit.15763, BitDefender: Rootkit.Agent.AJDR, AVAST4: Win32:Inject-YB [Trj] )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

